# 41" Rainbow



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Impressive... and more so that he released it.









Gigantic rainbow trout caught in Thermalito Diversion Pool below Oroville Dam


The trout was estimated to be 38.2 pounds, based on the fish’s measurements of 41 inches in length and 27 inches in girth.



www.recordnet.com







> Josh Giordano of Bangor was fishing a slip bobber with a small swim bait in the Thermalito Diversion Pool on the Feather River below Oroville Dam on Dec. 7 when he hooked and released a huge rainbow trout. He estimated it to be 38.2 pounds, based on the fish’s measurements of 41 inches in length and 27 inches in girth.
> 
> By contrast, the current inland rainbow state trout record recognized by the California Department of Fish and Wildlife of 27 pounds, caught by Frank Palmer in Lake Natoma in 2005, measured 37.5 inches long and 26 inches in girth.
> 
> Giordano caught his giant trout while using a 10-foot, 6-inch Okuma rod with a Pflueger President spinning reel, spooled with 20 PowerPro Braid and topped by a 15-pound XT leader Sunline leader.












-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a HUGE fish!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Whoops, I had the wrong length in the title. Fixed.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember hearing stories about divers who had to go into Deer Creek down by the dam and the size of the fish that they would see in the area. This was back in the 60's when and if a large fish was caught it was quickly published in the Daily Herald for all to see. 

Then there were the fish that were mounted and were on display at the boat camps of Walsberg and Rainbow Bay. Those rainbows were huge. 

Just goes to show what good feed does for a fish right below a dam.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I remember hearing stories about divers who had to go into Deer Creek down by the dam and the size of the fish that they would see in the area. This was back in the 60's when and if a large fish was caught it was quickly published in the Daily Herald for all to see.


Yea... I tried fishing off the bottom a couple times near the dam. We anchored off near the buoys. Took all the rope I had to get down there. Nada, never had a bite. LOL.

Saw a family friend in the early 1980s hook into a huge carp. He put the pole in the pole holder and the carp dragged the boat around for a couple hours that evening. He finally boated it, it was crazy. No-one had cameras back then. I remember the scales were about twice the size of a bottle cap.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are some monster carp in Deer Creek. My brother in law tied into one a dozen years ago from shore. He did everything that he could to turn it and get it to come towards shore but that old carp just kept pulling. We finally got it up to the rocks but we had zero ways to land something that huge so as he pulled up on his pole I reached down as close as I could to the carp and cut the line.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Triploid??


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> There are some monster carp in Deer Creek. My brother in law tied into one a dozen years ago from shore. He did everything that he could to turn it and get it to come towards shore but that old carp just kept pulling. We finally got it up to the rocks but we had zero ways to land something that huge so as he pulled up on his pole I reached down as close as I could to the carp and cut the line.


I could tell you stories about deer "crick" and the size of fish in there. I have personally seen a fish that would push the six foot length. That was at the dam, about 1:30am back in 1989.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

And we wonder why fishermen have a credibility problem.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometimes things look bigger in the light of a full moon. Besides that, if he said he saw a 6 foot fish, who are we to say he didn't.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Why doesn't the DWR plant those in Strawberry or Scolfield??.....................er, uh, nevermind.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I know those underwater welders that make repairs on Glen Canyon Dam (a concrete structure, mind you) always talk about the catfish the size of VW's.....


Makes you wonder why anglers never fish for them?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the fish by the dams at Deer Creek and Glen Canyon have achieved urban legend status on par with Bigfoot and the Covid vaccination. Living in Happy Valley now, I've heard a thousand different versions of the DC dam monster(s). 

Why is it always Deer Creek though, never Jordanelle, Rockport or Strawberry?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I think the fish by the dams at Deer Creek and Glen Canyon have achieved urban legend status on par with Bigfoot and the Covid vaccination. Living in Happy Valley now, I've heard a thousand different versions of the DC dam monster(s).
> 
> Why is it always Deer Creek though, never Jordanelle, Rockport or Strawberry?


Jordanelle is a fairly young reservoir, Strawberry has been poisoned a couple of times along with Schofield. Deer Creek has never been poisoned and is around 80 or so years old. I'm not sure on Rockport 
Old reservoir and possibly big old fish.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Jordanelle is a fairly young reservoir, Strawberry has been poisoned a couple of times along with Schofield. Deer Creek has never been poisoned and is around 80 or so years old. I'm not sure on Rockport
> Old reservoir and possibly big old fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



Mmmmkay, whats a little rotenone to a mythical fish living in the bowels of a waterbody like Strawberry? 

If some of the scuzzy chubs can survive a treatment, then a fish living at the bottom of the dam, below the effects of the rotenone can too. Besides Strawberry has documented 20+ lb trout. (see state record cutt.) I know it's there, just have to send down those underwater welders to go look.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just think about the size of the Mack's and browns that live next to the dam up at Flaiming Gorge that no one ever see

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Just think about the size of the Mack's and browns that live next to the dam up at Flaiming Gorge that no one ever see
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk



Nope.

the monster sized burbot ate them!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread is my most favorite thread!


Seriously. Here's why: Fishing is a mystery. The underwater world that fish inhabit is a foreign place that is difficult for us to comprehend. There lure of not knowing continues to draw us back time and time again. Tales of "the one that got away" are as common as a three-leafed clover. We all will sit patiently watching the end of a pole in hopes that "walter" will swim by and grab our lure. And if he doesn't? There's always next trip! No matter what biologists learn through scientific means, we continue to hold on to a belief that "the big one" is still going to end up in our creel.

What a stark contrast to the way we scout and hunt!


Is there a 40lb rainbow hanging out at the base of Deer Creek dam? There's only one way to find out. Let's go fishing!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the tales of giant fish living at the bottom of deep reservoirs, when I first moved to Colorado I was doing some work up around a very deep reservoir that holds water for Colorado Springs and a couple other towns. A buddy and I were talking one day and decided to head up to it and fish minnows and cut sucker meat just off of the bottom while we also used spinners. 

Well the day arrived and we headed up to it with our float tubes. I had a heavy rod with 20 lb test line on it along with my spinning rod. I rigged up the heavy rod with a large chunk of sucker meat and headed out onto the water. My buddy put a large minnow on his heavy rod and followed. 

We fished for quite a while and didn't even get a hit, we didn't even see any fish working the surface. After we had floated across 3/4's of the reservoir we headed back to the parking lot. We headed home and fished the small creek that flowed out of the reservoir.

A few days later I was in a army surplus store talking to the owner and told him about our experience. He just sat back and laughed. He told me that any and all fish that were in that pond were stunted and that there was no feed in it for a large fish or really any fish for that matter. He did give me a A for the effort and told me of some smaller ponds above this reservoir that did hold some nice brookies and rainbows. 

So much for catching a giant fish. At least we got some exercise by pushing our float tubes all over that pond.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Jordanelle is a fairly young reservoir, Strawberry has been poisoned a couple of times along with Schofield. Deer Creek has never been poisoned and is around 80 or so years old. I'm not sure on Rockport
> Old reservoir and possibly big old fish.


How long do trout live? Strawberry was poisoned 30 years ago. Is that sweet spot when they get REALLY big between year 30 and 80 for trout?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lol. How 'bout 6-7 years, if they have good conditions...


remember what we've preached for years, and years, and years on these forums: big fish are the result of FAST growth. NOT long lives. Fish are not mammals. They are not determinate growers, but rather indeterminate.

You're welcome.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We're also talking about mythical fish, the ones that are legends and have stories written about them. 

As for size I know of areas where rainbows have been planted as 8 inches and a year later they are a tank. Usually when you open up their stomachs you find them full of fresh water shrimp along with very small dark green bugs.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think I'm going to end every post with "you're welcome" as an experiment.

You're welcome.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> lol. How 'bout 6-7 years, if they have good conditions...


I was hoping my sarcasm came through. I got a kick out of the explanation why these mythical fish are always at Deer Creek and not Strawberry being that Strawberry was treated and Deer Creek is 80 years old.

I do think there is a real chance a rainbow hits it’s prime about 57 years old though. Prove me wrong, PBH!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I Caramba!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> This thread is my most favorite thread!
> 
> 
> Seriously. Here's why: Fishing is a mystery. The underwater world that fish inhabit is a foreign place that is difficult for us to comprehend. There lure of not knowing continues to draw us back time and time again. Tales of "the one that got away" are as common as a three-leafed clover. We all will sit patiently watching the end of a pole in hopes that "walter" will swim by and grab our lure. And if he doesn't? There's always next trip! No matter what biologists learn through scientific means, we continue to hold on to a belief that "the big one" is still going to end up in our creel.
> ...


Your description of fishing sounds a lot like that of a gambler or a person who plays the Lotto. The big difference being the fisherman just lose tackle, not the shirt off their back.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> The big difference being the fisherman just lose tackle, not the shirt off their back.


Depends on how much one spends on tackle?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think I might have better odds going to a casino than entering a fly fishing shop.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> As for size I know of areas where rainbows have been planted as 8 inches and a year later they are a tank. Usually when you open up their stomachs you find them full of fresh water shrimp along with very small dark green bugs.


Until winter... and then you find they are chuck full of snails. I guess snails digest slower so fish dont seem as hungry during winter months. They'll come up and swat or play with a lure often vs trying to eat it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I shouldn't have mentioned the size of, not one, but two fish near the dam. I wasn't alone and the individual that was with me was the one that pointed them out to me. At least your having a good laugh at the thread and six foot fish. I'd guess 90% of the folks on here haven't even seen or landed a six foot fish.

I mentioned the size to a few people back then, and one old timer said that it could have been a freshwater sturgeon. Didnt know there was such a fish that could fit that description in "Deer Crick. And yes.....Big Foot IS real.

While we are on the subject of "Legend', Folk Lore, Why the hell do you tell your kids there is a Santa Clause??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> While we are on the subject of "Legend', Folk Lore, Why the hell do you tell your kids there is a Santa Clause??


Because there is a Santa Clause! 



https://www.amazon.com/Santa-Clause-Widescreen-Special/dp/B000068TQV



Cute little family Christmas movie.


As for sturgeon in DC, I know a few guys that would get hella excited about that, myself included! . 

And FWIW, I've caught a number of 6 footers or more.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty sure I took my kids to The City of North Pole last weekend and The Santa Claus House. 


































And I have caught a +7' fish. But it certainly wasn't at Deer Creek.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Pretty sure I took my kids to The City of North Pole last weekend and The Santa Claus House.
> 
> View attachment 150638
> 
> ...


Cute pics, but this about a 41 inch rainbow caught in California and tales of lochness in deer crick UTAH!Take your Alaska living the dream **** and get out of here! 

Are there any bonneville cutthroats up there? I think not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Cute pics, but this about a 41 inch rainbow caught in California and tales of lochness in deer crick UTAH!Take your Alaska living the dream **** and get out of here!
> 
> Are there any bonneville cutthroats up there? I think not.
> 
> ...


In full disclosure my +7' fish was caught in Idaho


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

J Cake, your in the land of dreams, (wishing I was there, NOT in the winter though) and I think it's a possibility that a Santa could be up there. I mean, you have the pics to prove it. 
Do you believe Santa is a fisherman and could land a 41" rainbow?? 

Back to the thread subject....That is one big fish, and its cool the guy let it swim away for another day.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that's 6 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> In full disclosure my +7' fish was caught in Idaho



Idaho seems to be the place for that. 


Maybe everybody should move up there!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Idaho seems to be the place for that.
> 
> 
> Maybe everybody should move up there!


The Californian's are taking care of that.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Back to the thread subject....That is one big fish, and its cool the guy let it swim away for another day.


I'm always surprised when people let a fish like the 41" rainbow go to "swim another day". Why? Does anyone really think that fish is going to live much longer? Again, fish are not mammals. Chances of that fish being alive today are not good. Further, in a good system, another fish will quickly fill that void left by the removed fish.


Personally, I would have kept that fish without thinking twice about it. Same goes for that brown recently caught below Flaming Gorge. Why on earth would you release that fish??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> I'm always surprised when people let a fish like the 41" rainbow go to "swim another day". Why? Does anyone really think that fish is going to live much longer? Again, fish are not mammals. Chances of that fish being alive today are not good. Further, in a good system, another fish will quickly fill that void left by the removed fish.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would have kept that fish without thinking twice about it. Same goes for that brown recently caught below Flaming Gorge. Why on earth would you release that fish??


It could be that the person who caught them just likes to fish and nothing more. 

Where I live I would wager that the vast majority of fishermen on the rivers don't eat fish. They just enjoy the challenge of trying to catch them. I had one guy look at me like I was committing a sin when I caught a nice fish and placed it onto my stringer on the Colorado River. He told me that he never keeps any fish. 

It's surprising at just how many out there that don't like the taste of trout but will fish for them all day long.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'm always surprised when people let a fish like the 41" rainbow go to "swim another day". Why? Does anyone really think that fish is going to live much longer? Again, fish are not mammals. Chances of that fish being alive today are not good. Further, in a good system, another fish will quickly fill that void left by the removed fish.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would have kept that fish without thinking twice about it. Same goes for that brown recently caught below Flaming Gorge. Why on earth would you release that fish??



Heaven knows I do keep fish from time to time, depending on circumstances, species and the fishery. However, what does it hurt to throw it back? If the fish were handled decently and temps weren't too hot, the fish's survival had decent odds. I think a lot of guys overstate hooking mortality when the evidence at heavily fished but C&R oriented places is otherwise. Maybe his wife wouldn't have let him mount it or maybe he dislikes eating fish, as noted. From a fishery standpoint, it likely doesn't matter either way.

Last year, my 14 year old son caught a 26 inch cutt from Strawberry through the ice. I let him decide and we threw it back. Temps were mild, and the fish was quickly unhooked, pictures taken and released within about a half minute of landing. I'm confident it survived to complete its spawn a couple months later. A few years back, I caught and kept a 25 inch Strawberry cutt that was a personal best at the time. I cut that one into steaks. The flavor was terrific and I got 3 meals out of it. I don't regret either decision.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ... what does it hurt to throw it back?


Probably nothing.




Catherder said:


> Maybe his wife wouldn't have let him mount it or maybe he dislikes eating fish, as noted.


Maybe. Or maybe pressure from other anglers and the "catch and release" mentality of many, many anglers adds to the pressure of people releasing fish that might otherwise be kept? I hope you're right --_ I hope he was scared of his wife_, and not scared of other anglers perceptions. 

It makes no difference, really, whether he kept it or released it. It surprises me when fish like this are released. That's all. My opinion. I'll even add a wink face.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> I'm always surprised when people let a fish like the 41" rainbow go to "swim another day". Why? Does anyone really think that fish is going to live much longer? Again, fish are not mammals. Chances of that fish being alive today are not good. Further, in a good system, another fish will quickly fill that void left by the removed fish.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would have kept that fish without thinking twice about it. Same goes for that brown recently caught below Flaming Gorge. Why on earth would you release that fish??


There is always a chance that someone else might catch it. 

I have turned several good fish loose because I just didn't have the heart to harvest it. There are a lot of folks think that any game harvested should be consumed and there is no way I'm going to keep an old fish to eat.

I think some anglers need to mount a fish to prove that they are successful fishermen, just like the guy that has to mount the antlers on his garage.

It's a personal choice and as long as folks follow the law, I have no problem with what anyone else does.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> It makes no difference, really, whether he kept it or released it. It surprises me when fish like this are released. That's all. My opinion. I'll even add a wink face.


I doubt I would have kept it, personally. Not because I think all fishing has to be catch and release, it's just what I mostly do with trout. I can't remember the last time I kept a trout to eat that was not on a camping trip that I took directly from the lake to the campfire for consumption. And I don't have to keep that fish to get it mounted these, if that is something I wanted to do. I see absolutely no issue if someone wanted to keep that fish (or any other fish), so long as it was legal to do so. Do what you want if it's in the bounds of the regulations. 



TOgden said:


> I think some anglers need to mount a fish to prove that they are successful fishermen, just like the guy that has to mount the antlers on his garage.


I don't think taxidermy work has as much to do about "proving" anything to others as much as it does that every mount has a story that folks like to remember. I have my first goose I ever killed as a young teenager mounted. My dad paid for that when I was young and it hangs in my garage today almost 30 years later. I have a pintail mounted that I actually did myself with a kit and instructional video I purchased out of the ads at the back of a hunting magazine when I was a teenager. It also hangs in my garage today, 25 years after I did it. It's not quite as quality as my goose, but I love that crappy bird! I also have one deer done on my wall in the house. Each one of those has a great story and memory to go along with it. None prove anything, really. Some take pictures and post them on the internet, some put the specimen on the wall. I don't either are trying to prove anything, personally.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally like to keep a couple, enough for a good meal, or smoke a couple. Don't like to freeze them, are much better eating when fresh.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea, we bring enough home for usually 3 meals in the upcoming week. I hate freezing them too, they are definitely not as good. Bottling them seems like alot of work to store them longer.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TOgden said:


> It's a personal choice and as long as folks follow the law, I have no problem with what anyone else does.


100% agree.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Maybe. Or maybe pressure from other anglers and the "catch and release" mentality of many, many anglers adds to the pressure of people releasing fish that might otherwise be kept? I hope you're right --_ I hope he was scared of his wife_, and not scared of other anglers perceptions.


I think it depends on the "crowd" a given angler fishes with. The AFL/C&R enthusiasts, um zealots, come to mind. I can definitely see that kind of pressure applied at the Green. However, it isn't just the "UOTF" guys that are like that. Big lake trout and walleye guys can be just as bad about someone keeping a large laker or giant female walleye. However, in other circles, it can go the other way. I have caught quite a few Strawberry slot busters over the years and have released all of them except the one I mentioned. Some of the guys I ice fish with look at me like I'm crazy when I send back down a 24 inch cutt while on the hard deck or in other circumstances.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> I'm always surprised when people let a fish like the 41" rainbow go to "swim another day". Why? Does anyone really think that fish is going to live much longer? Again, fish are not mammals. Chances of that fish being alive today are not good. Further, in a good system, another fish will quickly fill that void left by the removed fish.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would have kept that fish without thinking twice about it. Same goes for that brown recently caught below Flaming Gorge. Why on earth would you release that fish??


If I were to have kept every Laker I've boated at Flaming Gorge in my 40 years fishing that puddle that was over 30lb. there wouldn't be anymore 30 plus pound lakers left.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

When it's legal I tend to keep my limit. I actually like trout out of the freezer just fine though we cook it different, like frying it up , chowder or trout cakes. It's one of the ways I give back to my household especially since my wife loves fish. (I didn't dare introduce my infant to fish as a puree but she'll get some flaked trout soon)

I completely honor certain waterways being catch and release. And more power to those that release em everywhere.

But I'm an iconoclast and it's been decades since I cared too much what others thought of my hobby. I've only been criticized once on the water; I took it in stride, tried to learn what was to learn and moved on.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

backcountry, I don't think I have ever been scowled at for keeping a fish anywhere I've fished, even on the Provo fly-fishing. I would keep a 15" bow to take home to pan fry for dinner. One thing I "think" is, fisherman using bait are more or less fishing for consumption. Artificial lure/Fly Fisherman are there for the simple pleasure of fishing and releasing what they catch. 

Before retiring from Taxidermy, I bet 3 out of 5 fish that I put together for clients were from photos that I would paint on a Dennis Arp artificial fish blank, much more expensive as well. Skin mounts were more difficult and time consuming to put together, but, they were almost half the cost per inch compared to the artificial.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I love catching trout at certain times of the year, and at others, I could care less. Very rarely do I keep them to eat. IMO, there are better culinary options out there, so most trout get a hall pass from me and get thrown back.

Now that it's getting to be ice fishing time, my attention is fixed on the "good eating" species - perch, crappie, and white bass. I will keep as many as is legal when it comes to those fish because I LOVE to eat them as does my family. I'll even keep some that are probably too small, but that's just me. I love that the limits are fairly liberal on these fish (or wide open wrt whites), because they are so dang good to eat!!

Now, if I could figure out how to consistently take walleye, that would be a thingy!! 🤔


----------

